# Evening gown haul



## mintesa (Mar 7, 2006)

bought this dress the other day. im going to the school aniversary on friday. cant wait.

anyway this dress was a little more expensive than those in debenhams. but those in debenhams just were totally not worth the price, and didnt do me any good. i have a pear body with small boobs so this did the best on me. plus i have big thighs so i chose long. i was also looking for short ones since they are cheaper, but nothing, there were only just around the knee (but i was looking for short short), making my thighs look even bigger.

what do you think about those shoes? im thinking of using them. :satisfied:


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 7, 2006)

You look gorgeous! I agree that open toed shoes would look better. Maybe some strappy heels. Your hair would also look wonderful up, so you can show off that back of yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Mar 7, 2006)

tanx charmaine, and sorry about the messy hair and background whatever you may find there... lol

yes its cold, the reason why i dont have an open shoe atches: lol

and i have cold feet all the time :sdrop:


----------



## Maja (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, you look smashing hot! Gorgeous dress. I agree with Charms on the shoes, but these look fine with the dress.


----------



## Saints (Mar 7, 2006)

Love the dress, I think the shoes look good with it


----------



## mintesa (Mar 7, 2006)

hair up is a good point. tanx i havent thought of that yet:icon_smil

tanx ladies :satisfied:


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 7, 2006)

that's a very beautiful dress ....... I think strappy heels in ANY colour would be nice!! That's what they would do on What Not to Wear!!


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 7, 2006)

*You look lovely in the dress, and yes I agree that you need to wear a pair of open toe shoes. You would definitely look stunning with your hair up.*


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 8, 2006)

aww you look great! the shoes are nice too! and i like your tattoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ok that wasnt mean to rhyme lol)


----------



## Tesia (Mar 8, 2006)

wow i luv u re dress... it looks really nice on u ...the shoes look fine but i think open toe shoes would look better


----------



## mintesa (Mar 8, 2006)

lol :laughing:

the tatoo has to stay there i guess :icon_twis


----------



## Leony (Mar 8, 2006)

Beautiful dress Mintesa!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 8, 2006)

Hottie!


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2006)

that looks really cute on you!

and ditto on strappy sandals. you can do black, or something with more glitz like with silver or rhinestones if that's your thing


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 8, 2006)

smashing dress! although I agree that strappy heels will look better, why don't you try pointy pumps?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wondatwins2 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hope i'm not late but the back of that dress is beautiful! Have your hair up and show it off! :laughno:


----------



## Andi (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, what a great dress. itÂ´s sexy and elegant and classy at the same time. the shoes go with the dress considering itÂ´s too cold for open toed ones. wear your hair up and youÂ´ll look like a hollywood star.

btw, in the 1st pic you remind me of Tia Carrere


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

I love your dress! So elegant! Your hair would look great in an updo and I think you could wear many different shoes!


----------



## sherice (Mar 8, 2006)

holy moly! You look gorgeous in that dress!!!!!


----------



## bunni (Mar 8, 2006)

you look gorgeous!!! I love the dress hun, thats exactly what i am looking for now, similar style especially the top part.

I agree that open toe sandals (no straps) will look great!!! and don't forget smokey eyes with pale lip. hott! :w00t:


----------



## mintesa (Mar 9, 2006)

atches: oh well thats gonna make my day. no thats gonna make my whole week :w00t: thanx arielle sweety.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 9, 2006)

ok i will try the pale lip too. oh i have to try some MU tomorrow! i tried today and didnt really decide yet... :hehe:

tanx everyone you are all sooo sweet ladies. :flowers:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

wow, you look so beautiful in that dress! i think you should wear other shoes, though, only because i love the way any other color besides black looks with a black dress! those do look really cute, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2006)

the whole look is very classy. you'll look fab for your event!!!:clap :clap :clap


----------



## pieced (Mar 10, 2006)

That dress looks stunning on you, and shoes to match. Great choice...


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 10, 2006)

Ohh La La! :clap


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

looking good chic, love the dress and i like the shoes to very pretty


----------



## Estrelinha (Mar 10, 2006)

The dress is awesome! Ala Marilyn Monroe. How will you do your hair??

The shoes are cool too. You could also go for more strappy ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you have fun!


----------



## tashbash (Mar 11, 2006)

That dress looks great on you!! FABULOUS!!!


----------

